# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Be3D Forum >  Y Soft Acquires 51% Stake in be3D

## Brian_Krassenstein

Czech startup be3D has received a major investor. Y Soft, a Czech software company, has invested $2 million in be3D, with another $900,000 possible. Additionally, Y Soft acquired a 51% stake in be3D, furthering their connection into the future. Y Soft will act as both an investor and a mentor to be3D. Read more details about their new partnership: http://3dprint.com/23427/d-czech-com...stake-in-be3d/

Below is Y Soft's logo, 3D printed by be3D:

----------


## raysspl

It's a lot of equity for a series A but if it includes mentorship, technical key partnerships, & strategic connections, then this is definitely an equitable deal.

----------

